

This Amazing Keyboard by Google Allows Two Users to Chat in Different Languages - nitin_flanker
http://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/11/20/google-keyboard-that-overcomes-language-barrier/

======
codeacode
What is the use of this??

I don't have friends who don't know my language.

This could be good for travel agencies to support their tourist.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Yeah ofcourse and for you too. For example, when you will be traveling to
another country.

You may be meeting your client from different country and because of accent
problem not getting what he is saying. It can help us in such scenarios.

------
mig29k
Technology is key to the language barrier. Guess what in next 10 years there
may not be any such problem.

~~~
nitin_flanker
I have read such a statement before. I think in one of the articles by
Mashable.

Yes I am right - here is the link for you -
[http://mashable.com/2012/08/16/language-barrier-
technology/](http://mashable.com/2012/08/16/language-barrier-technology/)

~~~
mig29k
Yeah I read this long ago. May be the same statement was saved in subconscious
mind.

